# chromium + gentoo + tor?

## calif

Witam!

Czy da radę zrobić tak, aby przez chromium obsługiwać TOR?  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam!

calif

----------

## Jacekalex

 *jakilinux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ....Teraz tsocks uruchomi Operę, ale będzie przechwytywał wszystkie jej zapytania wysyłane do sieci i natychmiast przekazywał do serwera SOCKS (z wyjątkiem zapytań do sieci lokalnej zdefiniowanej przez parametr local). Nasz serwer proxy (czyli SSH) pośle to zapytanie dalej do KOMP_ZDALNY. W ostatecznym rozrachunku otrzymamy..........

 

Sznurek:

http://jakilinux.org/aplikacje/sztuczki-z-ssh-2-tunele/

Dosiego roku  :Smile: 

----------

